# Paramount Fork?



## dave429 (Aug 5, 2019)

Wondering if anyone knows if this fork came off a paramount and possibly what year it might be from?


----------



## Roger Henning (Aug 6, 2019)

If it is a Paramount fork it will have the bikes serial number stamped into it.  The serial number will give you the year of the bike.  No serial number means not a Paramount fork.  Roger


----------



## dave429 (Aug 6, 2019)

I may need to clean some of the paint off the steer tube and see if anything is stamped there. So far only numbering I can make out is a 6 or a 9.


----------

